# PCGH intern: Testen Sie jetzt unsere GPU-Datenbank



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH intern: Testen Sie jetzt unsere GPU-Datenbank*

					Seit einiger Zeit arbeiten Redaktion und Technik nun bereits an einer GPU-Datenbank, nachdem Sie bereits seit einigen Jahren eine entsprechende CPU-Datenbank bei PCGH.de vorfinden. Die Arbeiten sind nun soweit, dass wir in den Livebetrieb übergehen können. Feedback wäre nicht nur schön, sondern wird ausdrücklich gewünscht!

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH intern: Testen Sie jetzt unsere GPU-Datenbank*


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Januar 2017)

Habe einfach mal 2 Grafikkarten genommen und den Vergleichstest gemacht, zeigt alles an was man wissen muss.  Wenn man die Grafikkarte anklickt die man sich genauer anschauen möchte, dann erscheinen Artikel und Spezifikationen 

Ich habe auf den ersten Blick keine Bugs gefunden und von mir aus kann das ganze auch so bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (26. Januar 2017)

Nette Idee, ich habe aber schon zwei Fehler bei der AMD 5870 entdeckt: 
Speicher: 1  MiByte, da sollten eher 1024/2048 stehen
Boosttakt: Die Kart hat gar keinen Boost

Außerdem solltet ihr meiner Meinung nach Chips die vor der Fusion von AMD und ATI entstanden sind als ATI und nicht AMD listen.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2017)

die schnellsuche ist ein bisschen verwirrend, sobald in den filterkriterien ein unpassender wert steht findet er gar nichts mehr ohne fehlermeldung oder dem hinweis die filterkriterien zurück zu setzen.

wenn ich als beispiel nur "480" oder "470" eingebe, wird mir die nvidiafamilie angezeigt widerum nicht das namenstechnische wesentlich aktuellere amd-pendant. erst mit dem filter wird alles angezeigt. vllt. sollte da die frage lauten nach welchem hersteller gesucht werden soll und nicht die wesentlich ältere und schwächere nvidia präferiert werden.

wenn ich "rx480" eingebe erhalte ich auch kein ergebnis, sind groß- und kleinschreibung wichtig oder freizeichen? in einem bekannten preisvergleich wird mir unter eben genannten zeichen gleich die ganze palette verfügbarer pixelschleudern aufgezeigt.

ich muss zugeben das ich mich schon seit vielen jahren mit hardware beschäftige und quasi die komplette reihenfolge beider hersteller im schlaf herunterquasseln kann aber jemand mit weniger hardwarewissen ist mit den filterkriterien schnell überfordert (meine meinung).

wenn ich beispielsweise in der schnellsuche "380" eingebe oder "r9 380" wird mir auch nichts angezeigt, ich glaube man sollte die filtereinstellungen etwas aufweichen oder einem zumindest verwandte suchvorschläge angezeigt werden.

teilweise funktioniert es sehr gut z.b. "290" oder "390"

aber ansonsten super arbeit!!!

kleiner nachtrag: der vergleich fällt einem nicht ganz so leicht bei folgender konstellation und keiner möglichkeit die werbung zu schliessen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (26. Januar 2017)

Mobile GPUs als Zukunftsmusik?
Die bitte mit Leistungsähnlicher Desktopkarte verlinken.

Auch gab es GPU fälschungen.

Wie wäre eine eigene Kategorie?


----------



## DOcean (27. Januar 2017)

coole Funktion 

Mobile Chips mit Vergleich Desktop wäre super!

Auch "Zombies" extra aufzuzählen wäre super (Alter Chip unter neuen Namen)

kleiner Darstellungsfehler (siehe Anhang)


----------



## Körschgen (27. Januar 2017)

Mobil geht nich viel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Januar 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Mobil geht nich viel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probiers doch bitte noch mal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2017)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH intern: Testen Sie jetzt unsere GPU-Datenbank*
> - Vermissen Sie Benchmarks?


Es ist im Prinzip eine schöne Sache, aber ist für den Anwender nicht eigentlich wichtig "Was hinten raus kommt"?
Es wäre unglaublich schön, wenn ihr diese Ergebnisse irgendwie in der Datenbank verknüpfen könntet:
Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2016: 32 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich [Oktober]

Dann könnte man z.B. Karten mit ähnlicher Leistung vergleichen und anhand der detaillierten Daten erkennen, 
wie die Leistung erreicht wurde. Z.B. ist mein 384bit Iterface der GTX 980TI 50% breiter als von so ner lahmen GTX 1070,
aber ist sie wirklich lahmer? Naja...


----------



## Downsampler (27. Januar 2017)

2 Fehler bei der Radeon 5870 Eyefinity-6 Edition:
1. Der GPU Name ist ATI Trillian und nicht Cypress XT
2. Der Speicher ist 2048 MB und nicht 2 MiByte (was auch immer MiByte bedeuten soll)


----------



## DOcean (27. Januar 2017)

Downsampler schrieb:


> 2. Der Speicher ist 2048 MB und nicht 2 MiByte (was auch immer MiByte bedeuten soll)



Mebibyte – Wiktionary
aber 2 stimmt trotzdem nicht


----------



## Körschgen (28. Januar 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Probiers doch bitte noch mal.



Bleibe leide hängen wenn ich den GPU Index Link öffnen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter komme ich nicht, es bleibt bei dem Ladekringel.

Betrifft nur die mobile Version der Seite.


Browser Chrome auf Android 6.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Januar 2017)

Downsampler schrieb:


> 2 Fehler bei der Radeon 5870 Eyefinity-6 Edition:
> 1. Der GPU Name ist ATI Trillian und nicht Cypress XT
> 2. Der Speicher ist 2048 MB und nicht 2 MiByte (was auch immer MiByte bedeuten soll)



Hallo,  Fehler Nummer 2 ist ein globales Problem, das konnte ich reproduzieren und wird gefixed.

Beim GPU-Namen habe ich Zweifel, ob sich dieser Codename wirklich am Ende "durchgesetzt" hat - in allen mit verfügbaren Quellen wird das Teil als Cypress XT bezeichnet.


----------



## Research (30. Januar 2017)

Dann Führt das als
"X bzw Y" ein.

Oder eine Spalte: Weitere Namen. Alternative Bezeichnung.

Bei solchen, "echten" Doppelnamen, ein


> /


??


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Januar 2017)

Der _GPU_-Codename ist derselbe, der Codename für spezielle „_Special Interest_"-Karten sind u.U. andere, etwa bei der Rage Fury Maxx, die als Projekt Aurora lief, die HD 5970 „Hemlock“ oder die HD 7990, die als Karte unter „Malta“ lief.

Zum vielleicht besseren Verständnis: Als GPU wird bei PC Games Hardware i.d.R. der Chip als solcher bezeichnet, auch wenn man das „Unit“ auch weiter fassen könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Januar 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Bleibe leide hängen wenn ich den GPU Index Link öffnen will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nun?



sinchilla schrieb:


> die schnellsuche ist ein bisschen verwirrend, sobald in den filterkriterien ein unpassender wert steht findet er gar nichts mehr ohne fehlermeldung oder dem hinweis die filterkriterien zurück zu setzen.
> 
> wenn ich als beispiel nur "480" oder "470" eingebe, wird mir die nvidiafamilie angezeigt widerum nicht das namenstechnische wesentlich aktuellere amd-pendant. erst mit dem filter wird alles angezeigt. vllt. sollte da die frage lauten nach welchem hersteller gesucht werden soll und nicht die wesentlich ältere und schwächere nvidia präferiert werden.
> 
> wenn ich "rx480" eingebe erhalte ich auch kein ergebnis, sind groß- und kleinschreibung wichtig oder freizeichen? in einem bekannten preisvergleich wird mir unter eben genannten zeichen gleich die ganze palette verfügbarer pixelschleudern aufgezeigt.



Check noch mal die Suche, der Technikkollege hat einiges umgestellt. 

Werbung schauen wir uns auch an!


----------



## Shortgamer (31. Januar 2017)

Auch wenn mir einige Sachen bei PCGH im Verlauf der Zeit missfallen, muss ich hier zu der DB ein Lob aussprechen. 

Es ist schön zu sehen das noch neues impletiert wird, und auch so regen Support seitens des Teams bekommt. Die Com füttert ja fleißig mit Content bzw. Fehlern.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Februar 2017)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir einige Sachen bei PCGH im Verlauf der Zeit missfallen, muss ich hier zu der DB ein Lob aussprechen.
> 
> Es ist schön zu sehen das noch neues impletiert wird, und auch so regen Support seitens des Teams bekommt. Die Com füttert ja fleißig mit Content bzw. Fehlern.



Was missfällt Dir denn genau? Gerne auch per PN an mich.


----------



## Ion (1. Februar 2017)

Ich hab gerade mal die 980Ti mit der 960/4G verglichen. Bei der Speichermenge steht bei beiden:
856959525,32 MiByte

Das wären dann irgendwie 856GB Speicher, was zwar schön wäre, aber leider nicht stimmt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Februar 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal die 980Ti mit der 960/4G verglichen. Bei der Speichermenge steht bei beiden:
> 856959525,32 MiByte
> 
> Das wären dann irgendwie 856GB Speicher, was zwar schön wäre, aber leider nicht stimmt.



Hübscher Bug, ist übrigens behoben


----------



## rehacomp (7. Februar 2017)

HD 7850 und R7 370 haben beide den selben Chip, sollten dann auch gleiche Anzahl Transi haben, oder? R7 370 *unbekannt. Transi.

*Bei der Auswahl von mehr als 3 Modellen wird in der aufpopenden Dialogbox von *Prozessoren *gesprochen.


Selbst meine (alte) selten zu findende HD 4770 hab ich gefunden. Gute arbeit Jungs


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2017)

Die Daten scheinen ja sehr umfangreich zu sein. Wobei man bei den Taktraten bedenken muss, das das ja nur die Referenzwerte sind. Insbesondere bei den Customs von Pascal liegen die ja deutlich höher. 
Eventuell sollte man da noch einen Wert "durchschnittliche Taktraten bei Custom-Karten" einfügen. 

Hab da mal noch ne technische Frage.
Wie unterschieden sich denn bei der Speicher-Übertragungsart: "QDR" und "Dual-DDR (GDDR5)" ?


----------



## Homerclon (7. Februar 2017)

> - Vermissen Sie Benchmarks?


Wert des Leistungsindex mit aufnehmen wäre schön. Aufgrund des unterschiedlichen Alters der GPUs dürfte das wohl schwierig werden.
Aber einen Vergleichswert für einen ersten groben Leistungsvergleich wäre schon praktisch.

Ansonsten stört mich vor allem der hohe Zeilenabstand. Man muss unnötig viel Scrollen in der Vergleichsliste.
Wenn man einen Monitor mit Pivot-Funktion hat, mag das nicht stören, aber ohne Pivot-Funktion und nur 1080px in der Höhe wirkt es nur wenig übersichtlich.
Bei der GPU-Auswahl ist der Zeilenabstand auch deutlich geringer und ich finde das nicht unübersichtlich.

Und warum dürfen nur 3 GPUs verglichen werden? Der Platz dürfte für eine 4. GPU auch noch ausreichen.


Eine Grafik_karten_-Vergleichsliste / Datenbank (Referenz & Custom-Modelle) würde ich aber spannender finden.
Das hattet ihr mal als Tool zum herunterladen angeboten (und auf der DVD). Auch wenn ich manche Werte vermisst hatte, war es doch nützlich.


----------



## Roli (7. Februar 2017)

Custom-Modelle wären schön!


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (7. Februar 2017)

Hm, da ja um Feedback gebeten wird:
(aktuelle) Preis-Leistung wäre schon auch noch interessant, ist aber natürlich sehr aufwändig.


----------



## ISancoI (7. Februar 2017)

Ich vermisse als Nutzer eines X5650 die Xeon's.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (7. Februar 2017)

Bei der R9 290 stehen als Stromanschluss 2x 6-Pin da. Richtig wäre 6 + 8.


----------



## IngenieursLP (7. Februar 2017)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Bei der R9 290 stehen als Stromanschluss 2x 6-Pin da. Richtig wäre 6 + 8.



Das ist Quatsch, kommt aufs Design an. Zum Beispiel hat die RX 480 im Referenz 1x 6pin und im Custom manchmal 1x 6+2pin


----------



## Downsampler (7. Februar 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,  Fehler Nummer 2 ist ein globales Problem, das konnte ich reproduzieren und wird gefixed.
> 
> Beim GPU-Namen habe ich Zweifel, ob sich dieser Codename wirklich am Ende "durchgesetzt" hat - in allen mit verfügbaren Quellen wird das Teil als Cypress XT bezeichnet.



Auf der Verpackung steht "ATI Trillian" drauf! Und MiByte steht da auch nicht, sondern MB! Wird das jetzt ein Wettbewerb im Klugscheißen?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (8. Februar 2017)

IngenieursLP schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch, kommt aufs Design an. Zum Beispiel hat die RX 480 im Referenz 1x 6pin und im Custom manchmal 1x 6+2pin



Es geht um das Referenz-Design. Und das hat ganz eindeutig 6 + 8. Siehe auch diese Folie von AMD:
http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/AMD-Radeon-R9-290-Series-Specs.jpg

Abgesehen davon ist mir auch kein einziges Custom Modell der 290 mit 2x 6-Pin bekannt.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Februar 2017)

Dass da MB statt MiB drauf steht ist aber Schlampigkeit seitens des Herstellers. Real sollten da tatsächlich 2^31 Bytes, also 2 GiB, vorhanden sein. Bei Trillian genau so. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn wir nur den Herstellern vertrauen würden

Edit: Siehe unten^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Februar 2017)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Und MiByte steht da auch nicht, sondern MB! Wird das jetzt ein Wettbewerb im Klugscheißen?



Wenn es Dir um das Thema MiByte versus Megabyte geht, ja, dann wird das wohl ein Wettbewerb: PCGH-Basiswissen im Video: Was unterscheidet Gigabyte und Gibibyte?

Den wirst Du aber leider nicht gewinnen.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Februar 2017)

Ahaha ihr habt meinen Fehler übersehen, eigentlich sind es 2^31, hab selbst 2er und 10er Potenzen durcheinander geschmissen 

@PCGH_Torsten und PCGHThilo, könnt ihr nochmal neu liken bitte?


----------

